# hazard trees



## smokechaser (Jan 28, 2005)

Heres a tree (or whats left of it) that I cut last fall. It took a lightning strike in the summer and then a wind storm took out the top. If you look close you can see the split that runs to the bottom. the bark seperation is the dead give-away. 
This is why I like my job.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## Toneman (Jan 29, 2005)

I second that!


----------



## FBX1986 (Jan 29, 2005)

was that out by black butte?


----------



## smokechaser (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah not too far down the 11 road from the trailhead road.
how can you tell?


----------



## FBX1986 (Jan 29, 2005)

i was down that road saw that tree ! i was either 1 on a wildfire or bidding PCT or pile and burn.


----------



## smokechaser (Feb 1, 2005)

heres a tree from two years ago
Fish Biologists wanted it in the stream for structure and the recreation guys wanted out of the camp ground.
made a nice splash


----------



## smokechaser (Feb 7, 2005)

Heres a picture of a hazard tree in on of the campgrounds along the Metolius River. I think it was The Gorge campground. 
Should be a whole bunch more of these this next summer. Just found out today that one of the campgrounds out in the Eyerly Fire of 2002 has a couple of four and a half to six foot snags that the recreation folks want horizontal. 
Cant wait for that.


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 8, 2005)

sweet pics


----------



## smokechaser (Mar 1, 2005)

Found another pic of that first tree that shows the crack in it a bit better. It was probably about three inches wide at the bottom. Split good when it hit.


----------



## smokechaser (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's a couple from the B&B fire from 2003. The salvage of the roadside trees started last fall and this is one of the big boys that got marked.


----------

